# Leicester Reptile Meeting Sat March 16th 2013 (PYTHON'S)



## acsnakes

Hiya

Due to unforeseen changes at our usual venue, the next reptile meet with reptiles will be held at our house on *Saturday 16th March 2013* starting at 7.30pm

As this meeting will be held at our house we ask that anyone wishing to attend must advise us of their attendance, whether bringing reptiles or not, in advance so we can get an idea of numbers. If you have not been to our house before and are planning on coming, please PM us during the week before the meeting with your phone number so we can text our address. 

We are happy to provide tea/coffee and a certain amount of soft drinks but if you have something specific, including alcohol, that you would like to eat/drink, you are more than welcome to bring it with you.

You will be allowed to bring reptiles etc although they will not be permitted in our snake room and as this meeting is at our home there are slightly different ground rules in order for the night to run smoothly.

It will be shown who is bringing what in a list on this thread that we will update as often as we can. It has been decided that this meet will be for*, Pythons, Colubrid's and miscellaneous species* as snakes go but of course non-snake species are most welcome. Mammals will be allowed however you should be aware that we have a dog and a few cats but they can be shut out of the room if necessary.

Anybody wishing to bring a reptile, please PM April Taylor, acsnakes, adam1969 or Multicorn with the details before 10AM on the Friday before the meeting so that we can book you in. *This is terribly important for planning the evening properly.*

*You will not be able to just turn up with your reptile**,* you must have a PM from April Taylor, acsnakes, Adam1969 or Multicorn to say you have been booked in. If we cannot get you booked into this meet you will be put at the top of the list for the following month.

Some of you may think that these rules are excessive and we are sorry if you feel that way, but you will not be able to bring reptiles to the meet if you are not prepared to follow these rules which are put in place for the safety of YOUR reptiles!!
· *The “Theme” of the night is Pythons therefore Boas will not be allowed.*
· *You must have owned the reptile for a minimum of six months to ensure that quarantine has been observed.*
· *Reptiles that are ill/have been ill within the last six months will not be welcome.*
· *If ANY reptile within your collection has had mites within the last six months, please do not ask to bring ANY of your collection (whether they are known to have had mites or not) to the meeting as they will not be welcome.*
· *You are solely responsible for your reptile and all of its needs during the night, so please remember to bring your own secure container, heating equipment, hand gel and anything else you feel you will need.*
· *Anybody turning up with an unannounced reptile will be asked to leave. *

Again we are sorry if you think these rules are harsh but we are thinking purely of the wellbeing of all of our reptiles.

See you there
Adam & Charlotte


----------



## April Taylor

I want to say a huge thanks to Adam and Charlotte for hosting this months meet in their own home. You guys rock!


----------



## JemmaLambert

April Taylor said:


> I want to say a huge thanks to Adam and Charlotte for hosting this months meet in their own home. You guys rock!


yes you guys really do rock!!!!!!!!!!!
thankyou so so much. :2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## benlambert

Can I bring my two favorite balls? 

Looking forward to the meet ac are amazing.


----------



## adam1969

April Taylor said:


> I want to say a huge thanks to Adam and Charlotte for hosting this months meet in their own home. You guys rock!


 Thanks Hun it will be a nice meeting we hope!


----------



## adam1969

JemmaLambert said:


> yes you guys really do rock!!!!!!!!!!!
> thankyou so so much. :2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:


 Gee thanks! But the thanks will be to everyone that attends to make the meeting great......


----------



## adam1969

benlambert said:


> Can I bring my two favorite balls?
> 
> Looking forward to the meet ac are amazing.


Cause you can mate will that be a tennisball and a baseball by any chance!!!!!:whistling2:


----------



## multicorn

*Palmetto first outing...!!!!!!!!!*

You two rock................... in the corner ...!!!!!! :Na_Na_Na_Na:

Ok everyone as this months meeting is in a Special place i have decided i will bring Diamond my Palmetto..... :gasp: 
oh and i'm bringing a Mammal aswell it's a TJ hahaha..!


----------



## Kilbz

Much respect for having the meeting at your house! 

As you bunch of so & so's have started me off wanting a snake I will DEFINATLY be there. Carnt miss one of these again!


----------



## acsnakes

Booked on so far.
Adam1969 : No surprise's this month were bringing everything in our collection LOL!
Multicorn : Diamond the PALMETTO corn snake..: victory:: victory:
benlambert : A tennis ball and a baseball :whistling2:


----------



## JemmaLambert

adam1969 said:


> Gee thanks! But the thanks will be to everyone that attends to make the meeting great......


of course it will be great, i'll be there :whistling2::whistling2:

I'll bring my clippers aswell ad, if we can find abit of space to swing a cat we maybe able to skweez a little haircut in.


----------



## adwraith

i'll be there!!! :2thumb::2thumb::2thumb: am damn excited.


----------



## benlambert

adam1969 said:


> Cause you can mate will that be a tennisball and a baseball by any chance!!!!!:whistling2:


nope il give you a clue though one is slightly bigger than the other and they both make beautifull things :whistling2:


----------



## benlambert

multicorn said:


> You two rock................... in the corner ...!!!!!! :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> Ok everyone as this months meeting is in a Special place i have decided i will bring Diamond my Palmetto..... :gasp:
> oh and i'm bringing a Mammal aswell it's a TJ hahaha..!


 
Your palmetto is the only corn that has blown me away 

Stunning


----------



## April Taylor

Hi all, bit of an update now i'm back from the hospital. Cast off and in a brace instead. Hurts like hell but they've given me a chemists worth of tramadol. Three more weeks off work too which has really hacked me off as I want to go back.


----------



## adwraith

April Taylor said:


> Hi all, bit of an update now i'm back from the hospital. Cast off and in a brace instead. Hurts like hell but they've given me a chemists worth of tramadol. Three more weeks off work too which has really hacked me off as I want to go back.


good that the cast is off atleast. take some of the tramadol you won't care about anything let alone work :lol2:


----------



## benlambert

April Taylor said:


> Hi all, bit of an update now i'm back from the hospital. Cast off and in a brace instead. Hurts like hell but they've given me a chemists worth of tramadol. Three more weeks off work too which has really hacked me off as I want to go back.


 
hope ypu feel better soon tramadol is good stuff.


----------



## Jeffers3

multicorn said:


> oh and i'm bringing a Mammal aswell it's a TJ hahaha..!


I thought the meeting was restricted to tame mammals. 

Also, he's a teenager, so don't they need special quaranteen arrangements? :lol2:


----------



## Sazzness

Kit and I will be present, I assume. One month to go before we can bring Sir Axl! Will speak to the Man himself to see if he wants to bring Dexter to see his ma and pa


----------



## Nightfirez

who's on bacon sarnie duty this time  

will probably bring one of the carpets / golf ball : victory:


----------



## benlambert

Nightfirez said:


> who's on bacon sarnie duty this time
> 
> will probably bring one of the carpets / golf ball : victory:[/QUOTE
> 
> Mmmm bacon sarnies


----------



## KatieKenny

We will be attending...think Phil will be driving this time though! We can't bring Houdini yet as we haven't had him 6 months yet...looking forward to meeting more snakes though


----------



## Kilbz

Just a quick thought guys, if some are struggling to get there, I can fit 3 others in my car with boot space if needed 


(( Once you have confirmed with the bosses of course, dont want to be bringing people that havent arranged it ))


----------



## Sazzness

Oh btw. Can I book in on behalf of Catt. She would like to bring her Amel Stripe Cornsnake


----------



## Sazzness

benlambert said:


> Nightfirez said:
> 
> 
> 
> who's on bacon sarnie duty this time
> 
> will probably bring one of the carpets / golf ball : victory:
> 
> 
> 
> Mmmm bacon sarnies
Click to expand...

Mmm cooked bacon sarnies...  no offence, Adam.


----------



## acsnakes

Nightfirez said:


> who's on bacon sarnie duty this time


 
You chef!!!! :flrt: 

(I really can't face eating another burnt/raw bacon sarnie cooked by Adam!!!)


----------



## acsnakes

Booked in so far.

Adam1969 : No surprise's this month were bringing everything in our collection LOL!
Multicorn : Diamond the PALMETTO corn snake and a number of adult locality and axanthic mandarin ratsnakes :mf_dribble:
benlambert : A big ball and a slightly bigger ball! :gasp:
Nightfirez: Carpet & golf ball & some bacon & a birthday cake! :whistling2:
Catt: Amel Striped Corn snake
Sazzness: Leucistic Black Ratsnake


----------



## multicorn

acsnakes said:


> Booked in so far.
> 
> Adam1969 : No surprise's this month were bringing everything in our collection LOL!
> Multicorn : Diamond the PALMETTO corn snake and a number of adult locality and axanthic mandarin ratsnakes :mf_dribble:
> benlambert : A big ball and a slightly bigger ball! :gasp:
> Nightfirez: Carpet & golf ball & some bacon & a birthday cake! :whistling2:
> Catt: Amel Striped Corn snake
> Sazzness: Leucistic Black Ratsnake


 
I actually think this might be the most reptiles ever at any reptile meet...!!!!! 
just from Multicorn there will be a 9 and AC a FEW...!!!!! blooming eck !!! 

We will bring the baps/cobs/rolls.....


----------



## adam1969

multicorn said:


> I actually think this might be the most reptiles ever at any reptile meet...!!!!!
> just from Multicorn there will be a 9 and AC a FEW...!!!!! blooming eck !!!
> 
> We will bring the baps/cobs/rolls.....


OOOOOOH nice bap's!!!!!!!!!:whistling2:


----------



## April Taylor

Booked in so far.

Adam1969 : No surprise's this month we're bringing everything in our collection LOL!
Multicorn : Diamond the PALMETTO corn snake and a number of adult locality and axanthic mandarin ratsnakes :mf_dribble:
benlambert : A big ball and a slightly bigger ball! :gasp:
Nightfirez: Carpet & golf ball & some bacon & a birthday cake! :whistling2:
Catt: Amel Striped Corn snake
Sazzness: Leucistic Black Ratsnake
April: Percy the normal corn


Who's birthday is it?


----------



## benlambert

adam1969 said:


> OOOOOOH nice bap's!!!!!!!!!:whistling2:


Bastard you beat me 2 it lol.


----------



## JemmaLambert

April Taylor said:


> Booked in so far.
> 
> Adam1969 : No surprise's this month we're bringing everything in our collection LOL!
> Multicorn : Diamond the PALMETTO corn snake and a number of adult locality and axanthic mandarin ratsnakes :mf_dribble:
> benlambert : A big ball and a slightly bigger ball! :gasp:
> Nightfirez: Carpet & golf ball & some bacon & a birthday cake! :whistling2:
> Catt: Amel Striped Corn snake
> Sazzness: Leucistic Black Ratsnake
> April: Percy the normal corn
> 
> 
> Who's birthday is it?


Mine!!!!!!!!!!!!!! so lots of card and presents would be greatly received. :lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## multicorn

benlambert said:


> Bastard you beat me 2 it lol.


Omg you lot are all filth.... I never thought of that!!! I'm pure I tell you!!!


----------



## April Taylor

multicorn said:


> Omg you lot are all filth.... I never thought of that!!! I'm pure I tell you!!!


:lol2:


----------



## Purple_D

multicorn said:


> Omg you lot are all filth.... I never thought of that!!! I'm pure I tell you!!!


as pure as yellow snow:lol2:


----------



## multicorn

bullies..!!:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## acsnakes

multicorn said:


> I actually think this might be the most reptiles ever at any reptile meet...!!!!!
> just from Multicorn there will be a 9 and AC a FEW...!!!!! blooming eck !!!
> 
> We will bring the baps/cobs/rolls.....


 
I Know! But for you it's 10 actually! I forgot "Martin's Minger"!!!


----------



## adwraith

acsnakes said:


> a number of adult locality and axanthic mandarin ratsnakes


THIS.i like it.excitement just went up a notch :mf_dribble: gonna bring a coat with lots of pockets...

now if someone just brought something with legs...:whistling2: and no i don't mean tj :lol2:


----------



## Ann W

multicorn said:


> Omg you lot are all filth.... I never thought of that!!! I'm pure I tell you!!!


Seriously?!?!? I just spat my coffee out laughing!!! :whistling2:


----------



## Jeffers3

Reading this thread is like reading the script of a Carry On film.

So, Carry On! :lol2:


----------



## Jeffers3

adwraith said:


> now if someone just brought something with legs...


 How about:








(I've been spending too much time in the "Off Topic" section!)


----------



## Kilbz

Hey guys! think i have POSSIBLY found the snake we are getting.

Tadaaa..


----------



## April Taylor

Very Nice!


----------



## adam1969

Jeffers3 said:


> How about:
> image
> (I've been spending too much time in the "Off Topic" section!)


Given the choice between the legs and the car I would have the car please....


----------



## acsnakes

adam1969 said:


> Given the choice between the legs and the car I would have the car please....


Weirdo!!!!


----------



## Sazzness

acsnakes said:


> Weirdo!!!!


Take it as a compliment - he can have the car and your legs (which I am sure he adores!)


----------



## Jeffers3

adam1969 said:


> Given the choice between the legs and the car I would have the car please....


Following on from the last meeting thread (KatieKenny), I was beginning to wonder about how many rear endings had gone on within the "clan". I think I'm getting closer to an answer :lol2:


----------



## Jeffers3

adam1969 said:


> Given the choice between the legs and the car I would have the car please....


You cross them - and I'll head them in mate!

(got to admit it's a nice car, though......)


----------



## Jeffers3

acsnakes said:


> Weirdo!!!!


It wouldn't do if we all preferred the legs.....

It'd be a lot more weird if Adam and me didn't agree that Nicole Scherzinger was hot!


----------



## adam1969

Nicole is more than hot mate she is ready to combust........


----------



## Jeffers3

adam1969 said:


> Nicole is more than hot mate she is ready to combust........


Especially in red!:2thumb:


----------



## JemmaLambert

Jeffers3 said:


> Especially in red!:2thumb:


Can we please all calm down before you old boys combust!!!!!!!! :lol2::lol2:


----------



## Sazzness

So what's going on with Pilbara guys?


----------



## Benji-le3

as above, and not sure if I'll be bringing anything to the meet but I shall be there


----------



## Kilbz

Sazzness said:


> So what's going on with Pilbara guys?


 
Ive just been told to be over at adams and were all going from there


----------



## Sazzness

Kilbz said:


> Ive just been told to be over at adams and were all going from there


Do you know what time and how people are getting there? Not sure if my "pussywagon" will last there and back in one day without imploding. :/


----------



## Kilbz

Im sure he said something like 12? Not 100% though so check with him just incase, he also said we are going to fit in to as little cars as possible, im bringing the other half and my little one, so I will have 2 seats spare, but thats all I know


----------



## adam1969

JemmaLambert said:


> Can we please all calm down before you old boys combust!!!!!!!! :lol2::lol2:


WHOOOO THERE GIRLIE WHO YOU CALLIN OLD.............:whistling2:


----------



## adam1969

For pilbara meet at ours about 10.30 for chef's special bacon butties:no1: ready to head off about mid day .
See you here soon....:2thumb:


----------



## JemmaLambert

adam1969 said:


> WHOOOO THERE GIRLIE WHO YOU CALLIN OLD.............:whistling2:


I was mearly using the word old as a discriptive word 2 explain that u are a little bit older than myself but rest assure u are not old. U still have ur own teeth and hair, once thats gone ur f*?!ed :lol2:


----------



## April Taylor

I'm not going to be able to come to the open day, I'm in too much pain. Sorry.


----------



## JemmaLambert

i so hope u feel better soon april. I'm thinking of u. Xxx


----------



## adwraith

that's rubbish april hope you get the pain under control. see you next month.


----------



## Purple_D

April Taylor said:


> I'm not going to be able to come to the open day, I'm too much of a pain. Sorry.


Fixed for you:lol2:







see you soon at the next but one meet:2thumb:


----------



## Ann W

adam1969 said:


> For pilbara meet at ours about 10.30 for chef's special bacon butties:no1: ready to head off about mid day .
> See you here soon....:2thumb:


blooming heck, Lee cooks for you lot more then he does for me!! :whistling2:


----------



## JemmaLambert

Ann W said:


> blooming heck, Lee cooks for you lot more then he does for me!! :whistling2:


Are you not goin Ann?????


----------



## April Taylor

JemmaLambert said:


> i so hope u feel better soon april. I'm thinking of u. Xxx





adwraith said:


> that's rubbish april hope you get the pain under control. see you next month.



Thank you. It seems that now I'm in this brace I have the added joy of intense shoulder and neck pain. 


Purple_D said:


> Fixed for you:lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> see you soon at the next but one meet:2thumb:


Ah sod off, I'm not in the mood. . ,grr


----------



## Ann W

JemmaLambert said:


> Are you not goin Ann?????


No babes the Autism support group im secetary for has a committee meeting that i have to go to as its all about the charity application we are putting in and the child protection policy needs agreeing. 

its gonna be a long day for me 
:2wallbang:


----------



## Kilbz

Hope you get better soon april


----------



## Sazzness

April Taylor said:


> I'm not going to be able to come to the open day, I'm in too much pain. Sorry.


:grouphug: Hope you feel better soon lovely.


----------



## adam1969

hiya all 
Not long till pilbara now!!!!!
The plan for the day is that we will leave out from ours at about midday ish after chef special bacon bap's should getto pilbara for about 2-2.30 ish and give us chance to see everything at the shop . Then once the shop is closed Terry(Bladeblaster) who work's there (or at least turns in occasionally)has organised a trip to a local family pub for a few drinks and pub meal/bar snack before heading back home .
Every one is then welcome back at ours on return if they want but entily up to the individuals.
Car wise i belief that we have 3 vechicles going which is our's, Ben and Jemma's and Michael's (Kilbz)
Ours will be Me, Charlotte, Lee, Adam, Lucy and Ben W
Ben and Jemma's will be Ben, Jemma their two sons (Jake & Reece)and Martin.
Michael's will be Michael,Jess their little girl(Neave),Sarah and Kit.


----------



## acsnakes

Booked in so far.

Adam1969 : No surprise's this month we're bringing everything in our collection LOL!
Multicorn : Diamond the PALMETTO corn snake, tessera corn snake and a number of adult locality and axanthic mandarin ratsnakes :mf_dribble:
benlambert : A big ball and a slightly bigger ball! :gasp:
Nightfirez: Carpet & golf ball & some bacon & a birthday cake! :whistling2:
Catt: Amel Striped Corn snake
Sazzness: Leucistic Black Ratsnake
April: Percy the normal corn
Ronster: Albino Royal


----------



## Kilbz

adam1969 said:


> hiya all
> Not long till pilbara now!!!!!
> The plan for the day is that we will leave out from ours at about midday ish after chef special bacon bap's should getto pilbara for about 2-2.30 ish and give us chance to see everything at the shop . Then once the shop is closed Terry(Bladeblaster) who work's there (or at least turns in occasionally)has organised a trip to a local family pub for a few drinks and pub meal/bar snack before heading back home .
> Every one is then welcome back at ours on return if they want but entily up to the individuals.
> Car wise i belief that we have 3 vechicles going which is our's, Ben and Jemma's and Michael's (Kilbz)
> Ours will be Me, Charlotte, Lee, Adam, Lucy and Ben W
> Ben and Jemma's will be Ben, Jemma their two sons (Jake & Reece)and Martin.
> Michael's will be Michael,Jess their little girl(Neave),Sarah and Kit.


 
Sounds like a plan! See you all soon


----------



## benlambert

Were just waiting for Martin to put his make up on :whistling2:


----------



## adam1969

benlambert said:


> Were just waiting for Martin to put his make up on :whistling2:


 No surprise there then........... Say's the man that is just about to go and beautify himself...........


----------



## Nightfirez

adam1969 said:


> No surprise there then........... Say's the man that is just about to go and beautify himself...........


:gasp:

Even gok wan takes a week to do people 

Better go make a brew then 

:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## April Taylor

Have a great day everyone! So gutted that I can't be with you. Someone please give Terry a hug from me. X


----------



## Benji-le3

Had an awesome day today! big thanks to Adam and Lee for driving!


----------



## Kilbz

Benji-le3 said:


> Had an awesome day today! big thanks to Adam and Lee for driving!


What about me...


----------



## Sazzness

Kilbz said:


> What about me...
> 
> image


You got your appreciation in text form, you monkey whore! 

Seriously though, thanks for the lift! You and Jess were great company. 



Big up to the AC for organising it! Thanks lovelies!


----------



## Benji-le3

that is all :whistling2:


----------



## Kilbz

For the next meet, forget that crocodile place, ive found a shop well worth a visit...


----------



## adwraith

Kilbz said:


> For the next meet, forget that crocodile place, ive found a shop well worth a visit...
> 
> image


sweet. we'll go even if no-one else comes...i don't want their negativity again anyway.


----------



## adwraith

also having just watched the dictator...What's wrong with Crocs? - YouTube :lol2:


----------



## Kilbz

Hahaha! Were the croc team together!


----------



## adwraith

been having a look at the croc place(as in the living sort rather than the cool footwear) and they do visits round on non-sundays but they work out pretty expensive...Crocodiles of the World - Visit Us - Private Tours not sure if it can be negotiated at all or anything. or a trip on sunday when its like £8 might be a better option?


----------



## Kilbz

I can just imagine one of the rooms...


----------



## Sazzness

adwraith said:


> been having a look at the croc place(as in the living sort rather than the cool footwear) and they do visits round on non-sundays but they work out pretty expensive...Crocodiles of the World - Visit Us - Private Tours not sure if it can be negotiated at all or anything. or a trip on sunday when its like £8 might be a better option?


Someone on my friends list went today. Apparently it is really good! There's a video of her holding a tiny croc 

Pretty psyched. I'd deffo be up for it, as would Kit! Depends on when though.


----------



## Sazzness

Kilbz said:


> I can just imagine one of the rooms...
> 
> image


You make out like it's some sort of Saw trap.


----------



## multicorn

*billy no mate's*

now everyone... i appreciate that those that left early are social outcasts and not part of the 'in crowd' but what the F are you talking abot..??????

Croc's .......... Pllllllleeeeeeaaassseeeeeee ...... i'm sick of them i have one on my mantel piece and my wife is one well if croc's can have a moustache..!!!!!

what is happening ??????????? can't we go to the butterfly garden's :2thumb:


----------



## April Taylor

I'm a croc hater too, especially on men :gasp:


----------



## JemmaLambert

multicorn said:


> now everyone... i appreciate that those that left early are social outcasts and not part of the 'in crowd' but what the F are you talking abot..??????
> 
> Croc's .......... Pllllllleeeeeeaaassseeeeeee ...... i'm sick of them i have one on my mantel piece and my wife is one well if croc's can have a moustache..!!!!!
> 
> what is happening ??????????? can't we go to the butterfly garden's :2thumb:


Don't worry martin, the in crowd can got 2 crocs of the world, we can go 2 the butterfly gardens. We no where we're not welcome. :lol2:


----------



## Kilbz

JemmaLambert said:


> Don't worry martin, the in crowd can got 2 crocs of the world, we can go 2 the butterfly gardens. We no where we're not welcome. :lol2:


 Your welcome jemma, its just martin that isint!

Haha basically theres some sort of croc world/place/venue that charlotte&adam are debating on arranging for a trip out ((in the summer)) and the whole croc shoes thing is because i may of accidently let it slip that i used to own a pair, and now i shall never live it down..:bash:

But in my defence, adwraith weres themm to


----------



## JemmaLambert

Kilbz said:


> Your welcome jemma, its just martin that isint!
> 
> Haha basically theres some sort of croc world/place/venue that charlotte&adam are debating on arranging for a trip out ((in the summer)) and the whole croc shoes thing is because i may of accidently let it slip that i used to own a pair, and now i shall never live it down..:bash:
> 
> But in my defence, adwraith weres themm to


I will let adam off, he's a vet and he must wear them for work i'm guessing (i bloody hope thats why adam otherwise we're no longer friends) but micheal, i thought u we're cool, u have gone down dramatically in my estimations. Crocs on men are not cool, there and a par with socks and sandals. :lol2: :lol2:


----------



## Sazzness

multicorn said:


> now everyone... i appreciate that those that left early are social outcasts and not part of the 'in crowd' but what the F are you talking abot..??????
> 
> Croc's .......... Pllllllleeeeeeaaassseeeeeee ...... i'm sick of them i have one on my mantel piece and my wife is one well if croc's can have a moustache..!!!!!
> 
> what is happening ??????????? can't we go to the butterfly garden's :2thumb:


I think the butterfly gardens is going to be too hardcore for some of us.


----------



## JemmaLambert

Sazzness said:


> I think the butterfly gardens is going to be too hardcore for some of us.


Speak for urself, i can still remember how 2 party like its 1999. Tho it has been a while, i may need an afternoon nap while we're there. Lol.


----------



## Sazzness

JemmaLambert said:


> Speak for urself, i can still remember how 2 party like its 1999. Tho it has been a while, i may need an afternoon nap while we're there. Lol.


Alright oldster! 1999 is so 14 years ago  haha a nap and a tea break? Maybe some biccies if you feel like you can handle it?


----------



## adwraith

multicorn said:


> now everyone... i appreciate that those that left early are social outcasts and not part of the 'in crowd' but what the F are you talking abot..??????
> 
> Croc's .......... Pllllllleeeeeeaaassseeeeeee ...... i'm sick of them i have one on my mantel piece and my wife is one well if croc's can have a moustache..!!!!!
> 
> what is happening ??????????? can't we go to the butterfly garden's :2thumb:


is someone confused?go back to sleep old man, the in crowd are talking :lol2: can you not deal with all these youngsters coming to the meets? :Na_Na_Na_Na:



JemmaLambert said:


> I will let adam off, he's a vet and he must wear them for work i'm guessing (i bloody hope thats why adam otherwise we're no longer friends)


yes that is the only reason, i was not happy when i had to buy them ha!


----------



## Jeffers3

Sazzness said:


> Alright oldster! 1999 is so 14 years ago  haha a nap and a tea break? Maybe some biccies if you feel like you can handle it?


That's not old - I party like it's 1979! 

1979 was a great year - I saw The Who, AC/DC and The Stranglers at Wembley and got on the road (it was only a moped, but what a moped!). My girlfriend at the time - Mel!


----------



## Sazzness

Jeffers3 said:


> That's not old - I party like it's 1979!
> 
> 1979 was a great year - I saw The Who, AC/DC and The Stranglers at Wembley and got on the road (it was only a moped, but what a moped!). My girlfriend at the time - Mel!


Hahaha you forget about young whipper-snappers like me 

I found out yesterday that my dad went to Monsters of Rock in 1980. Then there's me, the daughter, going to Download! Like father, like daughter, eh?


----------



## JemmaLambert

Sazzness said:


> Alright oldster! 1999 is so 14 years ago  haha a nap and a tea break? Maybe some biccies if you feel like you can handle it?


Only if its covered in chocolate. And maybe 1999 was wrong, i was only 11 at the time, lets say 2006 (pre children). :lol2:


----------



## Kilbz

Ok I must add I did wear them when I was about 15 in my defence, how ever I think if I still had them, id prob wear them. (Only when they were useful, such as after fishing etc.) 

I found an old photo of me in them, I think you will change your mind jemma, as youll see they make me look so sexy...











Also I think what makes it worse is, i didnt even have crocs? they were some fake rip off  haha


----------



## Sazzness

Kilbz said:


> Ok I must add I did wear them when I was about 15 in my defence, how ever I think if I still had them, id prob wear them. (Only when they were useful, such as after fishing etc.)
> 
> I found an old photo of me in them, I think you will change your mind jemma, as youll see they make me look so sexy...
> 
> image
> 
> 
> Also I think what makes it worse is, i didnt even have crocs? they were some fake rip off  haha


Fit.

So you had like Crics or Corcs or something? Or worse... cocs   .


----------



## Kilbz

Aha more than likely!


----------



## adam1969

This meeting is going to be revolutionary for us as wer not only will have people attending in person but apparently Jeffers is going to be attending the meeting via SKYPE from India:notworthy:.

Booked in so far.

Adam1969 : No surprise's this month we're bringing everything in our collection : victory:

Multicorn : Diamond the PALMETTO corn snake, tessera corn snake and a number of adult locality and axanthic mandarin ratsnakes :mf_dribble:

benlambert : A big ball and a slightly bigger ball! :gasp:

Nightfirez: Carpet & golf ball & some bacon & a birthday cake! :whistling2:

Catt: Amel Striped Corn snake

Sazzness: Leucistic Black Ratsnake

April: Percy the normal corn

Ronster: Albino Royal


----------



## Jeffers3

Sazzness said:


> Hahaha you forget about young whipper-snappers like me
> 
> I found out yesterday that my dad went to Monsters of Rock in 1980. Then there's me, the daughter, going to Download! Like father, like daughter, eh?


I went to Monsters of Rock in 1980 - it was the first one, I think. I didn't know him at the time, but I later became friends with the Keyboard player in Rainbow (who headlined the show) - Don Airey. He's the current keyboardist for Deep Purple, but still turns out occasionally for my mate's jazz band.


----------



## Jeffers3

JemmaLambert said:


> Only if its covered in chocolate. And maybe 1999 was wrong, i was only 11 at the time, lets say 2006 (pre children). :lol2:


omg - I'd finished University, worked for a couple of years and was into the first year of my PhD before you were born. I'm officially an old git! :lol2:

More old git evidence - I didn't know what those plastic shoes were called! (and no - I wouldn't wear them!).


----------



## multicorn

Just to clarify...... You 'young' lot ARE on a forum discussing croc's!!!!! 

When I was your age (yes a fatherly statement) I was either drunk or drunk and "having fun" whilst in either the south of france or spain... Living on vineyards definitely not as a grape picker...!!! 1992-3

Or maybe in cornwall seeing how many girls we could fit in a Jaguar to take home for a party... That lasted 2 days!!!! 1994-5-6 

Jeffers: Now you make me feel I missed some vital education...!! PHD OR GIRLS IN JAG hahaha silly boy....!!! DO NOT SHOW TJ THIS POST... I tell him to work hard at school hahaha!!!

OMG I AM OLD...!!! Ive been driving longer than you've been alive Sarah Blooming eck..!!!!!

Mmmmmmmm REALLY!!!!!!!!! Crocs....!!!!! 
My mate wears them he even has the country leather look ones... I dont take the p!## at all...!!

No wonder I couldnt keep up...!! :lol2::lol2::lol2:

Ooooh Jemma butterfly farm and biscuits...... Suits you sir suits you..!!!!


----------



## Sazzness

Jeffers3 said:


> omg - I'd finished University, worked for a couple of years and was into the first year of my PhD before you were born. I'm officially an old git! :lol2:
> 
> More old git evidence - I didn't know what those plastic shoes were called! (and no - I wouldn't wear them!).


You have a Phd? Jesus christ! :O That's awesome.



Jeffers3 said:


> I went to Monsters of Rock in 1980 - it was the first one, I think. I didn't know him at the time, but I later became friends with the Keyboard player in Rainbow (who headlined the show) - Don Airey. He's the current keyboardist for Deep Purple, but still turns out occasionally for my mate's jazz band.


Apparently he lied. He went on the Saturday of MoR 1981 to see Whitesnake. *sigh*



multicorn said:


> Just to clarify...... You 'young' lot ARE on a forum discussing croc's!!!!!
> 
> When I was your age (yes a fatherly statement) I was either drunk or drunk and "having fun" whilst in either the south of france or spain... Living on vineyards definitely not as a grape picker...!!! 1992-3
> 
> Or maybe in cornwall seeing how many girls we could fit in a Jaguar to take home for a party... That lasted 2 days!!!! 1994-5-6
> 
> Jeffers: Now you make me feel I missed some vital education...!! PHD OR GIRLS IN JAG hahaha silly boy....!!! DO NOT SHOW TJ THIS POST... I tell him to work hard at school hahaha!!!
> 
> OMG I AM OLD...!!! Ive been driving longer than you've been alive Sarah Blooming eck..!!!!!
> 
> Mmmmmmmm REALLY!!!!!!!!! Crocs....!!!!!
> My mate wears them he even has the country leather look ones... I dont take the p!## at all...!!
> 
> No wonder I couldnt keep up...!! :lol2::lol2::lol2:
> 
> Ooooh Jemma butterfly farm and biscuits...... Suits you sir suits you..!!!!


We were trying to figure out how old you were the other day. We concluded you could pass for quite young haha.
I'm here, slaving my guts out at B&Q and uni, and all Martin did at my age was drink and shag - hard life, eh?
Jesus, driving for 21 years? I still think 3 years feels long :|

I feel so young now. D:


----------



## multicorn

Sazzness said:


> You have a Phd? Jesus christ! :O That's awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently he lied. He went on the Saturday of MoR 1981 to see Whitesnake. *sigh*
> 
> 
> 
> We were trying to figure out how old you were the other day. We concluded you could pass for quite young haha.
> I'm here, slaving my guts out at B&Q and uni, and all Martin did at my age was drink and shag - hard life, eh?
> Jesus, driving for 21 years? I still think 3 years feels long :|
> 
> I feel so young now. D:


Hahaha..!!!! I did fit in some education of a sort im only half thick hahaha...not all parties you know!!! 

I never once mentioned shagging youve got me all wrong. Lol

I could pass for quite young????? Hahaha!!!


----------



## Purple_D

multicorn said:


> Hahaha..!!!! I did fit in some education of a sort im only half thick hahaha...not all parties you know!!!
> 
> I never once mentioned shagging youve got me all wrong. Lol
> 
> I could pass for quite young????? Hahaha!!!


Don't let them get to you old man.
When i attend again,stood next to jeffers,you will look or feel young again:2thumb:


----------



## Sazzness

multicorn said:


> Hahaha..!!!! I did fit in some education of a sort im only half thick hahaha...not all parties you know!!!
> 
> I never once mentioned shagging youve got me all wrong. Lol
> 
> I could pass for quite young????? Hahaha!!!


Hahaha. Maybe I got the wrong end of the stick (no puns please!!)

Haha if I keep saying stuff like you can pass for young, your ego won't fit into the same room as you


----------



## Ann W

I thought you were only as young as the bloke/bird you're feeling?? 

If thats true then yip i'm with the oldies!! 

(sorry Lee) :whistling2:


----------



## multicorn

Ann W said:


> I thought you were only as young as the bloke/bird you're feeling??
> 
> If thats true then yip i'm with the oldies!!
> 
> (sorry Lee) :whistling2:


 
and meeeeee...!!!!!!


----------



## Benji-le3

Martin needs to get away with looking young, raises less eyebrows when he walks around with young Filipino girls buying ping pong balls


----------



## multicorn

Benji-le3 said:


> Martin needs to get away with looking young, raises less eyebrows when he walks around with young Filipino girls buying ping pong balls


 
OMG !!!!!!!!!!!! i have never ever bought ping pong balls...!!!!!! i'm more of a tennis ball man


----------



## Kilbz

If we could see martin in the future...


----------



## multicorn

As we get nearer to The Leicester Road show Reptile Meet i think it would be nice if Adam and Charlotte had nothing to cater for..

As merely our footfall will be enough. So i think as well as an animal list we could have an "I'm bringing...... for us all to eat" 
(your drinks will be your drinks i think that's safer)
Anyone for a jar of coffee and box of tea bags aswell..???

Sooooo !

Multicorn... will bring some Doritoes and dips.... and Rolls....


Please feel free to copy and paste this post adding a little something
it is very good of them to have us all.:flrt:


----------



## Ann W

multicorn said:


> Please feel free to copy and paste this post adding a little something
> it is very good of them to have us all.:flrt:


 excellent idea! 

Multicorn... will bring some Doritoes and dips.... and Rolls....
Nightfirez and Ann ....... Birthday cake and other cakes (and booze for me)


----------



## April Taylor

excellent idea! 

Multicorn... will bring some Doritoes and dips.... and Rolls....
Nightfirez and Ann ....... Birthday cake and other cakes (and booze for me)
April: 2 litre coke and tea bags and milk


----------



## Kilbz

Multicorn... will bring some Doritoes and dips.... and Rolls....
Nightfirez and Ann ....... Birthday cake and other cakes (and booze for me)
April: 2 litre coke and tea bags and milk
Kilbz & Possibly Jess ...... sausage rolls, scotch eggs and cocktail sausages (and booze for me)


----------



## KatieKenny

Multicorn... will bring some Doritoes and dips.... and Rolls....
Nightfirez and Ann ....... Birthday cake and other cakes (and booze for me)
April: 2 litre coke and tea bags and milk
Kilbz & Possibly Jess ...... sausage rolls, scotch eggs and cocktail sausages (and booze for me)
Katie & Phil.... Crisps (Phil doesn't like doritoes!!!) and other munchies!!


----------



## Jeffers3

I'll provide some Indian snacks, but unless I can get them to transmit via Skype, I'll have to eat them myself. :lol2:


----------



## multicorn

Jeffers3 said:


> I'll provide some Indian snacks, but unless I can get them to transmit via Skype, I'll have to eat them myself. :lol2:


 
And you can also keep the Deli Belly you'll get from eating them..!!!:2thumb:


----------



## adam1969

OMG! dont worry about milk coffee or tea bags got plenty of these.just any alcohol or specific drinks you like.
Bacon is sorted for chef special bacon butties,
Any other nibbles will be great though .

I am really looking forward to this months meeting more so than others in some ways maybe that says something about me being an old git and liking to stay home and have people round instead of going out.....


----------



## multicorn

adam1969 said:


> OMG! dont worry about milk coffee or tea bags got plenty of these.just any alcohol or specific drinks you like.
> Bacon is sorted for chef special bacon butties,
> Any other nibbles will be great though .
> 
> I am really looking forward to this months meeting more so than others in some ways maybe that says something about me being an old git and liking to stay home and have people round instead of going out.....


We arent listening...!!! You'll still have plenty of tea and coffee when we all leave... ( no snakes though I hear)


----------



## Kilbz

Adam, you need to update your signiture


----------



## adam1969

Kilbz said:


> Adam, you need to update your signiture


Cheers mate had totally missed that!!!:bash:


----------



## Sazzness

Multicorn... will bring some Doritoes and dips.... and Rolls....
Nightfirez and Ann ....... Birthday cake and other cakes (and booze for me)
April: 2 litre coke and tea bags and milk
Kilbz & Possibly Jess ...... sausage rolls, scotch eggs and cocktail sausages (and booze for me)
Katie & Phil.... Crisps (Phil doesn't like doritoes!!!) and other munchies!!
Sazzness & Kit: random assortment of treats tbd on the night. Coors and a big bottle of pop for us


----------



## Sazzness

adam1969 said:


> OMG! dont worry about milk coffee or tea bags got plenty of these.just any alcohol or specific drinks you like.
> Bacon is sorted for chef special bacon butties,
> Any other nibbles will be great though .
> 
> I am really looking forward to this months meeting more so than others in some ways maybe that says something about *me being an old git *and liking to stay home and have people round instead of going out.....


You said it, not us! :lol2:


----------



## April Taylor

adam1969 said:


> OMG! dont worry about milk coffee or tea bags got plenty of these.just any alcohol or specific drinks you like.
> Bacon is sorted for chef special bacon butties,
> Any other nibbles will be great though .
> 
> I am really looking forward to this months meeting more so than others in some ways maybe that says something about me being an old git and liking to stay home and have people round instead of going out.....


Lol, like we ever listen to you! I'm really looking forward to it too, maybe I'm an old git too


----------



## JemmaLambert

Multicorn... will bring some Doritoes and dips.... and Rolls....
Nightfirez and Ann ....... Birthday cake and other cakes (and booze for me)
April: 2 litre coke and tea bags and milk
Kilbz & Possibly Jess ...... sausage rolls, scotch eggs and cocktail sausages (and booze for me)
Katie & Phil.... Crisps (Phil doesn't like doritoes!!!) and other munchies!!
Sazzness & Kit: random assortment of treats tbd on the night. Coors and a big bottle of pop for us 
Jemma & Ben: lots of chocolate and biscuits to go with the tea and coffee, oh we'll bring coffee aswell.


----------



## Jeffers3

multicorn said:


> And you can also keep the Deli Belly you'll get from eating them..!!!:2thumb:


I've been over there about 10 times and never had Delhi Belly yet. 3 visits to Egypt and was ill each time!


----------



## Nightfirez

: victory:

i have my own tea / coffee at Adams and charlotte's any way lol :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Ann W

Nightfirez said:


> : victory:
> 
> i have my own tea / coffee at Adams and charlotte's any way lol :Na_Na_Na_Na:


thats cos you are 'special' sweetheart! :whistling2:


----------



## Purple_D

Ann W said:


> thats cos you are 'special' sweetheart! :whistling2:


Oh yeh, he's "special":lol2:


----------



## Kilbz

Any ideas on the amount of people going anybody?


----------



## Ann W

dunno but i better get a piece of cake! :whistling2:


----------



## Nightfirez

Purple_D said:


> Oh yeh, he's "special":lol2:


Hi Ashley hows things  

: victory:


----------



## adam1969

Ann W said:


> thats cos you are 'special' sweetheart! :whistling2:


I think its now called Additional isn't it ?????:whistling2:


----------



## multicorn

adam1969 said:


> I think its now called Additional isn't it ?????:whistling2:


Yep!!! Additional is the term as we are ALL special.... REALLY..!! Pc gone mad and im in the pc mentalness..! Apparently calling someone a tosser is NOT pc mnmmmm how????


----------



## adam1969

Kilbz said:


> Any ideas on the amount of people going anybody?


Think its about 22 at the moment including a few kids....
At least we wont need the heating on there will be plenty of bodyheat going around ........:lol2:


----------



## Ronster

Multicorn... will bring some Doritoes and dips.... and Rolls....
Nightfirez and Ann ....... Birthday cake and other cakes (and booze for me)
April: 2 litre coke and tea bags and milk
Kilbz & Possibly Jess ...... sausage rolls, scotch eggs and cocktail sausages (and booze for me)
Katie & Phil.... Crisps (Phil doesn't like doritoes!!!) and other munchies!!
Sazzness & Kit: random assortment of treats tbd on the night. Coors and a big bottle of pop for us 
Ronster....something but no idea what yet, I think something sweet and something savoury maybe a big bag of nuts.....:whistling2:


----------



## Ronster

adam1969 said:


> Think its about 22 at the moment including a few kids....
> At least we wont need the heating on there will be plenty of bodyheat going around ........:lol2:



Oh, never knew it was one of THOSE meets. :whistling2: might have a shower then....:blush:


----------



## Ann W

adam1969 said:


> Think its about 22 at the moment including a few kids....
> At least we wont need the heating on there will be plenty of bodyheat going around ........:lol2:


 
why oh why hasnt martin put something about this???


----------



## Kilbz

Ann W said:


> why oh why hasnt martin put something about this???


Hes prob not seen it yet ;P


----------



## Purple_D

Ann W said:


> why oh why hasnt martin put something about this???


He's cleaning his gimp suit.:lol2:


----------



## Nightfirez

Purple_D said:


> He's cleaning his gimp suit.:lol2:


I dread to think how you know that :whistling2:


----------



## Purple_D

Nightfirez said:


> I dread to think how you know that :whistling2:


Jealous or what:2thumb:


----------



## KatieKenny

Multicorn... will bring some Doritoes and dips.... and Rolls....
Nightfirez and Ann ....... Birthday cake and other cakes (and booze for me)
April: 2 litre coke and tea bags and milk
Kilbz & Possibly Jess ...... sausage rolls, scotch eggs and cocktail sausages (and booze for me)
Katie & Phil...(***edited!!!***) pizza!
Sazzness & Kit: random assortment of treats tbd on the night. Coors and a big bottle of pop for us 
Ronster....something but no idea what yet, I think something sweet and something savoury maybe a big bag of nuts.....


----------



## JemmaLambert

Multicorn... will bring some Doritoes and dips.... and Rolls....
Nightfirez and Ann ....... Birthday cake and other cakes (and booze for me)
April: 2 litre coke and tea bags and milk
Kilbz & Possibly Jess ...... sausage rolls, scotch eggs and cocktail sausages (and booze for me)
Katie & Phil...(***edited!!!***) pizza!
Sazzness & Kit: random assortment of treats tbd on the night. Coors and a big bottle of pop for us 
Ronster....something but no idea what yet, I think something sweet and something savoury maybe a big bag of nuts.....
Jem & Ben.... Coffee and Biscuits


----------



## Kilbz

Hey guys! couple of quick questions as i carnt get in touch with Adam.

- I fed ember (my corn from adam) on tuesday night and just got her out and she still seems a little bit fat, should i leave her another day or could this be a big poo or?

- When i picked her up she feels real cold to the touch even though my hot end had gone up to 31 (I know this is abit warm but im still trying to regulate the temps and knew it would be better higher rather than lower as she was digesting.)

- Would a warm bath be any benifit what so ever to her?

I will be picking up 2 more thermometer one for cool end, and one to put where my prob is on the heat mat so I can get abit more of an idea on things.

Thanks guys!


----------



## Sazzness

Kilbz said:


> Hey guys! couple of quick questions as i carnt get in touch with Adam.
> 
> - I fed ember (my corn from adam) on tuesday night and just got her out and she still seems a little bit fat, should i leave her another day or could this be a big poo or?
> 
> *it has been more than 2 days - it's just probably still in there or getting ready to become poo! Everything is fine and you can hold her. *
> 
> - When i picked her up she feels real cold to the touch even though my hot end had gone up to 31 (I know this is abit warm but im still trying to regulate the temps and knew it would be better higher rather than lower as she was digesting.)
> 
> *from my experience, this is normal. Snakes are often cold when I pick mine up. As long as your temps are fine (which they are) then you will be okay. *
> 
> - Would a warm bath be any benifit what so ever to her?
> 
> *this usually is used to stimulate poo after being constipated so it depends on the problem. Don't quote me on this tho. *
> 
> I will be picking up 2 more thermometer one for cool end, and one to put where my prob is on the heat mat so I can get abit more of an idea on things.
> 
> Thanks guys!


 My basic answers. Sorry if they are wrong!


----------



## Kilbz

Also she spends a lot of time underneath the substrate and the hides i have for her she just pushes out the way so im thinking if i remove some substrate and get better hides, will I see abit more of her? Or shall I leave it as it is?


----------



## Sazzness

Kilbz said:


> Also she spends a lot of time underneath the substrate and the hides i have for her she just pushes out the way so im thinking if i remove some substrate and get better hides, will I see abit more of her? Or shall I leave it as it is?


She's a digger.  we never see our corn as she is always digging or hiding. She is more active in the evening/night where she will come out and climb her leaves. You won't see much of her during the day as it is. All of our snakes, except the royal, are diggers. We have seen a lot of Dexter lately but he has been very active, climbing and digging everywhere. It's normal - some snakes just love to bury.


----------



## adwraith

Kilbz said:


> Also she spends a lot of time underneath the substrate and the hides i have for her she just pushes out the way so im thinking if i remove some substrate and get better hides, will I see abit more of her? Or shall I leave it as it is?


like sarah says some snakes like to bury themselves. if you take away the substrate chances are it'll just feel less secure, let it settle in (you haven't had it long) and it might start coming out more etc :2thumb:


----------



## multicorn

Email Adam and Charlotte as it's a big thing for them to offer fantastic customer service.. Also by having the email you can refer back at a later date..
The more people you get advice from the more confused you will get. Until you feel confident to filter out information you want or don't want listen to the breeder of the snake.

Hope this helps and Charlotte will put you at ease.... :2thumb:


Right soooooooo How is the snake list coming on..?????? has everyone booked in yet..???


----------



## adam1969

This meeting is going to be revolutionary for us as wer not only will have people attending in person but apparently Jeffers is going to be attending the meeting via SKYPE from India:notworthy:.

Booked in so far.

Adam1969 : No surprise's this month we're bringing everything in our collection : victory:

Multicorn : Diamond the PALMETTO corn snake, tessera corn snake and a number of adult locality and axanthic mandarin ratsnakes :mf_dribble:

benlambert : A big ball and a slightly bigger ball! :gasp:

Nightfirez: Carpet & golf ball & some bacon & a birthday cake! :whistling2:

Catt: Amel Striped Corn snake

Sazzness: Leucistic Black Ratsnake

April: Percy the normal corn

Ronster: Albino Royal




Multicorn... will bring some Doritoes and dips.... and Rolls....

Nightfirez and Ann ....... Birthday cake and other cakes (and booze for me)

April: 2 litre coke and tea bags and milk

Kilbz & Possibly Jess ...... sausage rolls, scotch eggs and cocktail sausages (and booze for me)

Katie & Phil...(***edited!!!***) pizza!

Sazzness & Kit: random assortment of treats tbd on the night. Coors and a big bottle of pop for us 

Ronster....something but no idea what yet, I think something sweet and something savoury maybe a big bag of nuts.....

Jem & Ben.... Coffee and Biscuits


----------



## JemmaLambert

This threads gone very quiet. hows everyone ding dang doin???????

Not long now till we all decend upon adam and charlotte. :2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## acsnakes

Booked in so far.

Adam1969 : No surprise's this month we're bringing everything in our collection : victory:

Multicorn : Diamond the PALMETTO corn snake, tessera corn snake and a number of adult locality and axanthic mandarin ratsnakes :mf_dribble:

benlambert : A big ball and a slightly bigger ball! :gasp:

Nightfirez: Carpet & golf ball & some bacon & a birthday cake! :whistling2:

Catt: Amel Striped Corn snake

Sazzness: Leucistic Black Ratsnake

April: Percy the normal corn

Ronster: Albino Royal

MulticornJR: Kit and Nouméa (Crested Geckos)



Multicorn... will bring some Doritoes and dips.... and Rolls....

Nightfirez and Ann ....... Birthday cake and other cakes (and booze for me)

April: 2 litre coke and tea bags and milk

Kilbz & Possibly Jess ...... sausage rolls, scotch eggs and cocktail sausages (and booze for me)

Katie & Phil...(***edited!!!***) pizza!

Sazzness & Kit: random assortment of treats tbd on the night. Coors and a big bottle of pop for us 

Ronster....something but no idea what yet, I think something sweet and something savoury maybe a big bag of nuts.....

Jem & Ben.... Coffee and Biscuits


----------



## acsnakes

JemmaLambert said:


> This threads gone very quiet. hows everyone ding dang doin???????
> 
> Not long now till we all decend upon adam and charlotte. :2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:


Really looking forward to it!

And if it's anything like last time:-


----------



## MulticornJR

Awwww don't I look beautiful and excuse the hair we tried to gel it up. (got to admit adam does look like a wierdo blonde :whistling2. it was a great night all together though thanks to lee's amazing cooking and the comedic values of ann and jemma. :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## benlambert

Yep great nite, and really looking forward to the meet now.


----------



## Kilbz

Not long now! Sounds like a good crowd aswell! If the mrs doesnt come I may get a taxi so I can have a few!


----------



## Ann W

MulticornJR said:


> comedic values of ann and jemma. :Na_Na_Na_Na:


how rude!!! :Na_Na_Na_Na:

not long, looking forward to it xx


----------



## Sazzness

Kilbz said:


> Not long now! Sounds like a good crowd aswell! If the mrs doesnt come I may get a taxi so I can have a few!


Mate we run through narborough rd anyway. Don't get a taxi - we will give you a ride


----------



## KatieKenny

Eeeek! So excited about the meet...can't wait to meet everyone again and see lots lo loverly jubberly reptiles!! See you all soon :2thumb:


----------



## April Taylor

Little miss house bound will be there.


----------



## Ann W

How are you doing April? X


----------



## Kilbz

Just realised the date of this! I wil be out the on sunday morning for the day as its paddy day! So i think im best to drive and not have any booze so im ready for sunday!


----------



## Ann W

Kilbz said:


> So i think im best to drive and not have any booze so im ready for sunday!


or you could get your liver ready for the pounding its gonna take on sunday?? :whistling2:


----------



## JemmaLambert

Ann W said:


> or you could get your liver ready for the pounding its gonna take on sunday?? :whistling2:


Preperation is the key.:2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## April Taylor

Ann W said:


> How are you doing April? X


Still in a fair bit of pain, presumably from the brace I'm wearing but getting there thanks. : victory:


----------



## Kilbz

Jess has just confirmed shes coming, along with neave, so everyone can get some more smiles off the happy baby!


----------



## JemmaLambert

On a much more important note.........

How was hamm??????? what did u buy????????????????

Or probably worded better, charlotte did he get everything on the list, :lol2::lol2:


----------



## acsnakes

JemmaLambert said:


> On a much more important note.........
> 
> How was hamm??????? what did u buy????????????????
> 
> Or probably worded better, charlotte did he get everything on the list, :lol2::lol2:


Think he found it a bit stressful this time without Martin to keep him under control to be honest but as we all know he's a bit of a drama queen!!! Bless him!!! hahaha!!!

Very very happy with the 2 snakes that were pre-booked, you should be able to see them on Saturday, a hognose and a ratsnake that I think Ben will fall in love with!!! Cos apart from anything else, she bites!!! Then he had a massive list of wants from me as always but I don't think he had much time after sorting everything else out. 

Looking forward to seeing you on Saturday x


----------



## JemmaLambert

acsnakes said:


> Think he found it a bit stressful this time without Martin to keep him under control to be honest but as we all know he's a bit of a drama queen!!! Bless him!!! hahaha!!!
> 
> Very very happy with the 2 snakes that were pre-booked, you should be able to see them on Saturday, a hognose and a ratsnake that I think Ben will fall in love with!!! Cos apart from anything else, she bites!!! Then he had a massive list of wants from me as always but I don't think he had much time after sorting everything else out.
> 
> Looking forward to seeing you on Saturday x


Yeah we're really looking forward to it, its gonna be nice knowing we've not got yo rush back aswell. 

Ben will defiantly fall in love with her if she bites. Can't wait to see new hoggi, how exciting.

I just hope im over my man flu. X


----------



## Kilbz

JemmaLambert said:


> I just hope im over my man flu. X


 
Likewise got the day off work today because of it, silly thing.


----------



## acsnakes

JemmaLambert said:


> I just hope im over my man flu. X





Kilbz said:


> Likewise got the day off work today because of it, silly thing.


 
Man flu? Pair o'girls!!! :whistling2:

And Jemma, you need to get over it quickly, it's your birthday so you ARE the entertainment!! :lol2: xx


----------



## multicorn

Entertainment???


----------



## acsnakes

multicorn said:


> Entertainment???


 
Oh yes!!!!!!!


----------



## JemmaLambert

acsnakes said:


> Oh yes!!!!!!!


That sounds scary.

I really am dying tho!!!!!!


----------



## JemmaLambert

why will I be the entertainment?????????


----------



## acsnakes

JemmaLambert said:


> why will I be the entertainment?????????


 
Ben said so!!! :whistling2:


----------



## JemmaLambert

acsnakes said:


> Ben said so!!! :whistling2:


go on, explain!!!!!! :gasp:


----------



## Kilbz

Does that mean I have to get a birthday card ;O


----------



## JemmaLambert

Kilbz said:


> Does that mean I have to get a birthday card ;O


just some cold and flu would do atm. :lol2:


----------



## adam1969

JemmaLambert said:


> go on, explain!!!!!! :gasp:


Don't worry babe's Charl is only playing with you!!!!!!!! :2thumb:
I will look after you anyway you will be safe!!!!!!:diablo:

Ben does say that you are very entertaining with a bottle of Jack inside you though!!!!:lol2:


----------



## Ann W

Jack Daniels for Jemma then!!! :whistling2:


----------



## acsnakes

JemmaLambert said:


> go on, explain!!!!!! :gasp:


 
Only messing with ya hun, hope you feel better soon x


----------



## Purple_D

adam1969 said:


> Don't worry babe's Charl is only playing with you!!!!!!!! :2thumb:
> I will look after you anyway you will be safe!!!!!!:diablo:
> 
> Ben does say that you are very entertaining with a bottle of Jack inside you though!!!!:lol2:


I won't comment on your last sentence, but it may tempt me to turn up:lol2:


----------



## Ann W

I thinks adam and charlotte need a drink and round of applause after the thread ive just read!! :whistling2: (seriously what a stupid person!!)

Big love to you both 




(adam if you need lee to do a trip to scotland just book it in with me!)


----------



## multicorn

Well as you all like a taster.. Here is one from me..!!! guess who shed ready for the weekend :2thumb:


----------



## acsnakes

Ann W said:


> I thinks adam and charlotte need a drink and round of applause after the thread ive just read!! :whistling2: (seriously what a stupid person!!)
> 
> Big love to you both
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (adam if you need lee to do a trip to scotland just book it in with me!)


 
Aw thanks hun x


----------



## acsnakes

multicorn said:


> Well as you all like a taster.. Here is one from me..!!! guess who shed ready for the weekend :2thumb:
> 
> image


Told ya!!! :Na_Na_Na_Na: She's such a good girl!!!!


----------



## multicorn

acsnakes said:


> Told ya!!! :Na_Na_Na_Na: She's such a good girl!!!!


Stop it know it all!!!!!! Or I'll charge you £160 to visit you Hahahaha (ooops slipped out)


----------



## Ann W

multicorn said:


> Stop it know it all!!!!!! Or I'll charge you £160 to visit you Hahahaha (ooops slipped out)


is that the fuel costs for a cuppa??? :whistling2:


----------



## multicorn

Ann W said:


> is that the fuel costs for a cuppa??? :whistling2:


No its all profit... !! Obviously..... 

Oooh soz..... saucer of milk for one!!!!


----------



## Ann W

haha better make that saucer for 2!!!


----------



## April Taylor

Ha ha ha ailsa got trounced!! I loved the moderators parting shot when locking the thread.


----------



## Sazzness

Ann W said:


> *I thinks adam and charlotte need a drink and round of applause after the thread ive just read!! :whistling2: (seriously what a stupid person!!)*
> 
> Big love to you both
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (adam if you need lee to do a trip to scotland just book it in with me!)


Agreed. Let's all have a toast! There was no point in having a public burning at the stake over something which could have been resolved privately without bickering. :/ *sigh* 



Excited for Saturday


----------



## adwraith

Kilbz said:


> Likewise got the day off work today because of it, silly thing.


hope you're ok...the females in the thread won't realise quite how serious manflu can be.


----------



## Kilbz

adwraith said:


> hope you're ok...the females in the thread won't realise quite how serious manflu can be.


They will never understand the suffering we go through..

im just waiting patiently now to get killed...


----------



## adam1969

acsnakes said:


> we all know he's a bit of a drama queen!!!


DRAMA QUEEN!!!!! Who me????? You you you biatch!!!!!! thats it i am stressed now going to do some hoovering !!!!!!!:lol2:


----------



## Purple_D

adam1969 said:


> DRAMA QUEEN!!!!! Who me????? You you you biatch!!!!!! thats it i am stressed now going to do some hoovering !!!!!!!:lol2:


Don't forget your pinny Luke:lol2:


----------



## Ann W

adwraith said:


> hope you're ok...the females in the thread won't realise quite how serious manflu can be.


you should 'woman up' we get flu but still work, cook, clean and look ater the children bah!!! :whip:


of course this doesnt apply to Jemma :whistling2:


----------



## Kilbz

Might aswell open myself up for a complete ass whooping saturday night...:whistling2:


----------



## Ann W

pmsl, unless you turn in to my ex hubby nah i'll leave you be! :blush:


----------



## adwraith

Ann W said:


> you should 'woman up' we get flu but still work, cook, clean and look ater the children bah!!! :whip:


i'll just leave this here...Scientists confirm man flu exists and men suffer more than women from colds | News.com.au


----------



## JemmaLambert

Ann W said:


> you should 'woman up' we get flu but still work, cook, clean and look ater the children bah!!! :whip:
> 
> 
> of course this doesnt apply to Jemma :whistling2:


In all fairness, ive done nothing but moan all day, Ben cooked me tea and im in bed for 9. So it is proper man flu, I think I might actually die. If I go in the night don't forget me to quick and make sure u all get very tipsy at my wake. :lol2:


----------



## multicorn

Ann W said:


> you should 'woman up' we get flu but still work, cook, clean and look ater the children bah!!! :whip:
> 
> 
> of course this doesnt apply to Jemma :whistling2:


 
OIIIIIIII...!!!!!!!! I will sooooo have you know i am a single Sexy dad and i still do it like a polaroid picture EVEN with Girl flu..!!!!
Go work, Washing, Ironing, child, tidying... AND run a very busy hobby with an OCD for improving my photography.... and i still manage to look sexy and shave my wangazzle.


----------



## Sazzness

multicorn said:


> OIIIIIIII...!!!!!!!! I will sooooo have you know i am a single Sexy dad and i still do it like a polaroid picture EVEN with Girl flu..!!!!
> Go work, Washing, Ironing, child, tidying... AND run a very busy hobby with an OCD for improving my photography.... and i still manage to look sexy and shave my wangazzle.


Pink... manly Martin.

Edit: Sorry... "magenta"...


----------



## multicorn

Sazzness said:


> Pink... manly Martin.
> 
> Edit: Sorry... "magenta"...


One word Sazzness one word.......... Wangazzle :whistling2:


----------



## Sazzness

multicorn said:


> One word Sazzness one word.......... Wangazzle :whistling2:


The nightmares...

If the party gets dull we can always turn the lights off and shine a torch erratically around your crotch and pretend you're a disco ball.


----------



## MulticornJR

Realy dad you had to be the smaller man (if ya get my thinking :Na_Na_Na_Na I did always think that it didnt take you very long to shave:lol2:


----------



## multicorn

MulticornJR said:


> Realy dad you had to be the smaller man (if ya get my thinking :Na_Na_Na_Na I did always think that it didnt take you very long to shave:lol2:


mmmmmm shut it boy...!!!!! you know that shampoo you are using right now...!!!! it's Nair hair removing cream :whistling2::whistling2::whistling2::whistling2: Beiber no more :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## multicorn

Sazzness said:


> The nightmares...
> 
> If the party gets dull we can always turn the lights off and shine a torch erratically around your crotch and pretend you're a disco ball.


 
Really Sazzness ..???? you wrote that down it wasn't just a thought..!!!
disco balls and a light house ...!!!!


----------



## Jeffers3

Hello from Bangalore!

Looks like I'm going to be missing a bit of a "do". It looks like there's either going to be a man-flu induced wake or a birthday party - let's hope it's the latter, as necrophilia isn't great "entertainment"! lol.

Then, to top that, Martin's going to be flashing his disco balls, whilst Sazzness shines a light on them. (shudders at the thought....).

Meanwhile, Adam will be hoovering in his pinny, Junior will be doing his Bieber impersonations - and I won't be there!

It's going to be pretty late here by the time you start, but I'll be this end of the Skype line. My address for that is jeff.newman6


----------



## Ann W

multicorn said:


> OIIIIIIII...!!!!!!!! I will sooooo have you know i am a single Sexy dad and i still do it like a polaroid picture EVEN with Girl flu..!!!!
> Go work, Washing, Ironing, child, tidying... AND run a very busy hobby with an OCD for improving my photography.... and i still manage to look sexy and shave my wangazzle.


OMG reading this whilst on my lunch break is really not a good idea!!! 

I apologise to you Martin you obviously have a very emotional (girly) streak :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## MulticornJR

Jeffers3 said:


> Hello from Bangalore!
> 
> Looks like I'm going to be missing a bit of a "do". It looks like there's either going to be a man-flu induced wake or a birthday party - let's hope it's the latter, as necrophilia isn't great "entertainment"! lol.
> 
> Then, to top that, Martin's going to be flashing his disco balls, whilst Sazzness shines a light on them. (shudders at the thought....).
> 
> Meanwhile, Adam will be hoovering in his pinny, Junior will be doing his Bieber impersonations - and I won't be there!
> 
> It's going to be pretty late here by the time you start, but I'll be this end of the Skype line. My address for that is jeff.newman6



Seeing as i will be the only one with a laptop there with a skype account on it I will sort it out so that you can join us if you want Jeff. I will add u now.


----------



## Kilbz

Hey guys just a quickie, got a rip out back today at work and had about 4 rubs on there (really useful boxs ones) now they have NO lids i think 2 are 17ltr 1 13ltr and another one, i think acouple of them have small cracks but nothing major? I dont have a clue if they will come in handy to anyone for putting there snake in there while cleaning there rub or whatever but does anybody want them? ill only throw them if not, its not first come first serve, its first like first serve im afraid  as id rather better my friends than random peoplle...so anybody reading this NOT going to the leicester meet dont message me you freeloaders  anyway back to the point if you want them all/one or whatever lemme know, ill bring them saturday. FOC ofc.


((( I did try ringing adam 3 times to see if he wanted them so not sure if he should have first refusal but anyway will wait and see....)


----------



## Jeffers3

MulticornJR said:


> Seeing as i will be the only one with a laptop there with a skype account on it I will sort it out so that you can join us if you want Jeff. I will add u now.


Nice one - good job us young 'uns are able to use this modern technology :lol2:


----------



## acsnakes

Booked in so far.

Adam1969 : No surprise's this month we're bringing everything in our collection 

Multicorn : Diamond the PALMETTO corn snake, tessera corn snake, number of adult locality and axanthic mandarin ratsnakes and a crocodile!

benlambert : A big ball and a slightly bigger ball! 

Nightfirez: Carpet & golf ball 

Catt: Amel Striped Corn snake

Sazzness: Leucistic Black Ratsnake

April: Percy the normal corn

Ronster: Albino Royal

MulticornJR: Kit and Nouméa (Crested Geckos)




Multicorn... will bring some Doritoes and dips.... and Rolls....

Nightfirez and Ann ....... Bacon, Birthday cake and other cakes 

April: 2 litre coke and tea bags and milk

Kilbz & Possibly Jess ...... sausage rolls, scotch eggs and cocktail sausages 

Katie & Phil...pizza!

Sazzness & Kit: random assortment of treats tbd on the night. Coors and a big bottle of pop for us 

Ronster....something but no idea what yet, I think something sweet and something savoury maybe a big bag of nuts.....

Jem & Ben.... Coffee and Biscuits


Looking forward to it!


----------



## Ronster

acsnakes said:


> Booked in
> 
> Multicorn : a crocodile!
> 
> Hope it keeps away from my nuts. :gasp:


----------



## Sazzness

Catt says she will bring malteasers and a bottle of coke (the liquid kind sadly)


----------



## Kilbz

Sazzness said:


> Catt says she will bring malteasers and a bottle of coke (the liquid kind sadly)


Just as I thought the party was going to get even better...


----------



## multicorn

Sazzness said:


> Catt says she will bring malteasers and a bottle of coke (the liquid kind sadly)





Kilbz said:


> Just as I thought the party was going to get even better...


Mmmmm really... !!!! Shall I explain to the children that read this about Drugs... Keep it off the forum thanks..


----------



## Kilbz

Didn't think about it as drugs actually. You never had frozen coke? Google it, it's like a slush puppy but x100 times better


----------



## Nightfirez

acsnakes said:


> Booked in so far.
> 
> Adam1969 : No surprise's this month we're bringing everything in our collection
> 
> Multicorn : Diamond the PALMETTO corn snake, tessera corn snake, number of adult locality and axanthic mandarin ratsnakes and a crocodile!
> 
> benlambert : A big ball and a slightly bigger ball!
> 
> Nightfirez: Carpet & golf ball
> 
> Catt: Amel Striped Corn snake
> 
> Sazzness: Leucistic Black Ratsnake
> 
> April: Percy the normal corn
> 
> Ronster: Albino Royal
> 
> MulticornJR: Kit and Nouméa (Crested Geckos)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Multicorn... will bring some Doritoes and dips.... and Rolls....
> 
> Nightfirez and Ann ....... Bacon, Birthday cake and other cakes
> 
> April: 2 litre coke and tea bags and milk
> 
> Kilbz & Possibly Jess ...... sausage rolls, scotch eggs and cocktail sausages
> 
> Katie & Phil...pizza!
> 
> Sazzness & Kit: random assortment of treats tbd on the night. Coors and a big bottle of pop for us
> 
> Ronster....something but no idea what yet, I think something sweet and something savoury maybe a big bag of nuts.....
> 
> Jem & Ben.... Coffee and Biscuits
> 
> 
> Looking forward to it!


maybe its the chef in me but i see something missing :whistling2:

lets see who else spots it


----------



## JemmaLambert

Nightfirez said:


> maybe its the chef in me but i see something missing :whistling2:
> 
> lets see who else spots it


Chips to go with this pizza????


----------



## April Taylor

Bread for the bacon?


----------



## Ann W

April Taylor said:


> Bread for the bacon?


:no1:


----------



## JemmaLambert

April Taylor said:


> Bread for the bacon?


Martin is bringing rolls. X


----------



## multicorn

JemmaLambert said:


> Martin is bringing rolls. X


Yeah yeah yeah......!!!!!!!


----------



## Nightfirez

Thought he only did crusty baps


----------



## multicorn

Nightfirez said:


> Thought he only did crusty baps


Your a sick man Lee..!!!! :2thumb:


----------



## Ann W

multicorn said:


> Your a sick man Lee..!!!! :2thumb:


thought that was only for me to know! :gasp::blush:


----------



## multicorn

Ronster said:


> acsnakes said:
> 
> 
> 
> Booked in
> 
> Multicorn : a crocodile!
> 
> Hope it keeps away from my nuts. :gasp:
> 
> 
> 
> Im amazed your the only one to pickup on the fact im bringing a live croc to the meet... !!
> Dry roasted or honey???
Click to expand...


----------



## multicorn

Ann W said:


> thought that was only for me to know! :gasp::blush:


Nope..! Lee has shown me things!!! 

His meds bag :whistling2:


----------



## adwraith

multicorn said:


> Im amazed your the only one to pickup on the fact im bringing a live croc to the meet... !!


its not a big deal you know.me and kilbz were thinking of bringing a couple of crocs each ourselves...:whistling2:


----------



## Nightfirez

multicorn said:


> Your a sick man Lee..!!!! :2thumb:



yes and your point was ? : victory:


----------



## Kilbz

adwraith said:


> its not a big deal you know.me and kilbz were thinking of bringing a couple of crocs each ourselves...:whistling2:


Ah Jesus!


----------



## Jeffers3

Ann W said:


> thought that was only for me to know! :gasp::blush:


 
Nah --- it's common knowledge! :lol2:


----------



## Ann W

Lee is an evil man - shouting at me when I'm hung over :0(


----------



## Ronster

multicorn said:


> Ronster said:
> 
> 
> 
> Im amazed your the only one to pickup on the fact im bringing a live croc to the meet... !!
> Dry roasted or honey???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Might roast then in honey before I come.
Click to expand...


----------



## Kilbz

Think im going to be a lone ranger tonight, jess isint feeling too great


----------



## Kilbz

Kilbz said:


> Think im going to be a lone ranger tonight, jess isint feeling too great


 
Well jess is feeling even worse now think shes getting what ive had. So unfortunatly I wont be able to make it up, pritty dissapointed but carnt expect her to look after baby tonight and tommorow when I go out for the day, so ill have to wait for the next one!

Have a great night guys.


----------



## adwraith

had a good night, thanks to adam and charlotte for hosting! :2thumb:


----------



## Benji-le3

Make that two ^^^


----------



## acsnakes

You're welcome! Great night, really enjoyed it. Thanks to everyone who came :2thumb:


----------



## KatieKenny

Had a fantastic time last night...thank you everyone, but especially Adam & Charlotte for hosting :2thumb: 

Thanks also to Ronster for being nominated driver so I didn't have to worry about bending my car again!!!

Now all I need to do is keep working on the husband & convince him that a tortoise is a great pet! Thanks to Adam for bringing up the 'how much money have you spent on fishing Phil?' argument.....I'm definitely on a winner now


----------



## Kilbz

KatieKenny said:


> Had a fantastic time last night...thank you everyone, but especially Adam & Charlotte for hosting :2thumb:
> 
> Thanks also to Ronster for being nominated driver so I didn't have to worry about bending my car again!!!
> 
> Now all I need to do is keep working on the husband & convince him that a tortoise is a great pet! Thanks to Adam for bringing up the 'how much money have you spent on fishing Phil?' argument.....I'm definitely on a winner now


Jesus if Phil is anything like me its in the excess of thousands, saying that im a match angler and a tackle tart so might be abit different.


----------



## KatieKenny

It's definitely in the thousands...we've been together for about 12 years so that's a lot of fishing tackle,bait,tickets,etc!!! He definitely owes me a tortoise!!

Shame you couldn't make it last night...hope Jess is feeling a bit better now & hopefully see you at the next meeting


----------



## Sazzness

Thank you for another lovely night, guys! Also, thank you to AC for hosting! Awesome night as always


----------



## benlambert

Had a great night. 

Thanks ac for holding the meet. Awesome bacon cobs again lee, thanks for all your effort. 

Weve both got the hangover from hell though


----------



## April Taylor

Thanks for a great night all, especially Adam and Charlotte for hosting!


----------



## acsnakes




----------



## acsnakes




----------



## acsnakes




----------



## acsnakes




----------



## acsnakes




----------



## acsnakes




----------



## acsnakes




----------



## acsnakes




----------



## acsnakes




----------



## April Taylor

Oi! What's with posting the worst photo of me EVER! :lol2:

I dunno, kick a girl whilst she's down eh


----------



## Nightfirez

Well they could have put this one up 

Ooops :lol2:


----------



## April Taylor

Grumble grumble


----------



## Nightfirez

Loves ya really April  

: victory:


----------



## multicorn

Great night everyone..!! 
Amazing reptiles... Food... Company... And thanks to Rod for bringing the piping hot pizza later on :gasp: (great to see ya mate) 

Good to see you all....!!!! 

Thanks Both of you.. You were both looking spangly last night x


----------



## Nightfirez

multicorn said:


> You were both looking spangly last night x


Chatting up Sarah again lol


----------



## multicorn

Nightfirez said:


> Chatting up Sarah again lol


Reaaaaaaallly.....!!!! OMG... Lee!!! 
Just because me and Sarah have a love for wangazzles ..!


----------



## Nightfirez

multicorn said:


> Reaaaaaaallly.....!!!!



:flrt:


----------



## benlambert

Nightfirez said:


> Chatting up Sarah again lol


 





:2thumb::2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## benlambert

Jemma says shes never drinking again :lol2::lol2:


----------



## multicorn

benlambert said:


> Jemma says shes never drinking again :lol2::lol2:


Reaaaallllyyyy....!!!!!!


----------



## Nightfirez

benlambert said:


> Jemma says shes never drinking again :lol2::lol2:


Just tell her from me

2 pints of vodka and a packet of crisps 

:whistling2:


----------



## JemmaLambert

Thankyou for an amazing night,and for all of my birthday presents, I have been very spoilt.

Thanks adam and charl for putting on a great reptile meet.

see you all soon. xx


----------



## acsnakes

JemmaLambert said:


> Thankyou for an amazing night,and for all of my birthday presents, I have been very spoilt.
> 
> Thanks adam and charl for putting on a great reptile meet.
> 
> see you all soon. xx


You're welcome! Glad you enjoyed it!!!

Happy Birthday darling, hope you have an amazing day!!! x


----------



## multicorn

Happy birthday to youuuuu happy birthday to youuuuuuu haopy birthday dear jemwarrrrrrrrrr happpppyyyyyy birthday to youuuuuuuuuuu..!!!!!

That made my throat sore coough cough..!!!

Have a great day lots of love the Baker boys xx:flrt:


----------



## Ann W

Happy Birthday babes xxx


----------



## Kilbz

So whens the next? ;D


----------



## Ann W

hey hows your head?? enjoy st patricks day?


----------



## Kilbz

Ann W said:


> hey hows your head?? enjoy st patricks day?


No hangover what so ever! Was a very good day and a good crowd of us out, started at about half 10, and got in at about 9 so a nice day drinking! Carnt remember too much though


----------



## Sazzness

Nightfirez said:


> Chatting up Sarah again lol


Is there something I should know?! Hahaaa



multicorn said:


> Reaaaaaaallly.....!!!! OMG... Lee!!!
> Just because me and Sarah have a love for wangazzles ..!


That we do :flrt: Nothing screams class like a sparkly willy!




Also, happy birthday Jemmaaaaaaaa  x


----------



## adam1969

Happy birthday Jemma hope you had a great day today:2thumb:


----------



## April Taylor

Happy birthday!!


----------



## adam1969

The next meeting is all booked courtesy of Ben Lambert Thanks for arranging the venue mate your a star....:no1:
The April meeting will be held on the 13th April at the prince of wales, Coventry road, Hinckley LE10 0JT. Prince Of Wales, Coventry Road, Hinckley - Google Maps
Starting at 19.30 

link to follow : victory:


----------



## adam1969

Next meetin thread http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...cester-reptile-meeting-13th.html#post11059402


----------

